# Lynch Syndrome-Does anyone know



## yem5173

Does anyone know the best ICD-9 code to use to report Lynch syndrome?  Thanks


----------



## TaylorTot

I would suggest using V84.09 as long as it is not the primary diagnosis.


----------



## LTibbetts

Which type is it, 1 or 2? Type type 2 is familial colorectal cancer at an early age *in conjunction with* female genital cancer at other sites proximal to the bowel. That might be able to be your primary Dx.


----------

